# auslesen, ob picture-box leer ist



## seahawk (16. April 2002)

hallo zusammen, 
mein problem ist folgendes:

ich will abfragen, ob eine picture-box leer ist oder ob sie ein bild enthält. ich habs bereits mit "0" und "false" probiert, doch beide funktionieren nicht  

danke schon im voraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. April 2002)

was hast du mit "0" oder "false" probiert? die entsprechende eigenschaft ist (glaub ich) Picture1.Picture.Type - wenn die "0" ist (oder der vollstaendigkeit halber groesser als 4) dann ist die picturebox leer.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. April 2002)

Du kannst das so abfragen:


```
If Image1.Picture.Handle = 0 Then
    MsgBox("Kein Bild da")
Else
    MsgBox("jetzt ist ein Bild da
End If
```

Gruss Homer


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2002)

danke für eure hilfe!

seltsamer weise funktionieren beide lösungsvorschläge, wenn ich eine einfache pic-box abfragen will.
in meinem problem befindet sich die pic-box aber in einer schlaufe, in der ich eine pic-box nach der anderen abfrage, und da funktioniert es plötzlich nicht mehr 

ich hab mein problem jetzt aber doch noch lösen können: ich habe aller pic-boxes ohne inhalt auf enabled=false gesetzt, und wenn ich ein bild reinschreibe auf enabled=true, damit hats funktioniert.

nochmal danke für eure bemühungen!

gruss seahawk


----------

